# RG8 Mods Swirliffic, yet another....



## mphsc (Feb 13, 2013)

So I got on board with the RG8 that came out this year & plan to use it for a beater/back-up.

Here it goes: 

Gets delivered to Livewire Guitars today:






















I also have a chrome Hipshot that will be retro fit & the base plate will be powder coated green with chrome saddles, 4 green tuning buttons & swirled covers. Volume knob & three way switch, loosing the 5 way & the placement all together. 

Going for this:


----------



## Vicious7 (Feb 15, 2013)

Sweet!

I'm on board the RG8(L) train ala Livewire too, just thinking of a color scheme.

Can't wait to see yours dude!


----------



## mphsc (Feb 15, 2013)

funny thing, I'm actually a lefty... too.


----------



## Danukenator (Feb 15, 2013)

Well this will be fun to watch!


----------



## skeels (Feb 15, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Vicious7 (Feb 15, 2013)

mphsc said:


> funny thing, I'm actually a lefty... too.



Egad!!!!! But you play a right handed guitar?? Man that means you can play all the ones I can't. Lol. You suck!

Got any pickup and/or sick inlay ideas??


----------



## shadscbr (Feb 15, 2013)

Sounds cool, can't wait to see the swirl 

Shad


----------



## JEngelking (Feb 15, 2013)

That swirl's sure to turn out awesome.


----------



## mphsc (Feb 15, 2013)

Vicious7 said:


> Egad!!!!! But you play a right handed guitar?? Man that means you can play all the ones I can't. Lol. You suck!
> 
> Got any pickup and/or sick inlay ideas??



Started out backwards, lol. I'm going for the pyramid inlay like the Universe & as far as pick-ups I'm going bridge only, three way switch in place of the tone. Three way will work like down,on/ Mid,split the hum / Up,volume off. I've got Active covers going to Livewire to be installed before the swirl, so that are uniform, then Michael will install the hum under the cover. I'm leaning towards the Ionizer, but I like the PAF as well. If I can find a good used Bare Knuckle I'm all over that.

I'll be keeping an eye on yours too Vicious 7.


----------



## skisgaar (Feb 15, 2013)

When you strip it of the paint, fill the bridge holes, make the right measurements and get a hipshot bridge. Do eeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## JP Universe (Feb 15, 2013)

I have a feeling Michael is going to be swirling a LOT of RG8's in the coming months


----------



## JEngelking (Feb 15, 2013)

JP Universe said:


> I have a feeling Michael is going to be swirling a LOT of RG8's in the coming months



 Probably. When I have the cash, I'm planning to get an RG8 with a Jupiter swirl.


----------



## mphsc (Feb 15, 2013)

skisgaar said:


> When you strip it of the paint, fill the bridge holes, make the right measurements and get a hipshot bridge. Do eeeeeeeeeeeeet



Done. It's chrome so the base plate is getting a green powercoat & I'm keeping the chrome saddles.



JP Universe said:


> I have a feeling Michael is going to be swirling a LOT of RG8's in the coming months



No shit. I had a 7 with the same ideas planned with him last September, but I was holding off for some reason. Then the RG8 landed.



JEngelking said:


> Probably. When I have the cash, I'm planning to get an RG8 with a Jupiter swirl.



Must Have. I scored mine new for less than you'd think.


----------



## JEngelking (Feb 15, 2013)

mphsc said:


> Done. It's chrome so the base plate is getting a green powercoat & I'm keeping the chrome saddles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooooo surprisingly I haven't looked into what a used one might cost.


----------



## stuglue (Feb 16, 2013)

mphsc said:


> Started out backwards, lol. I'm going for the pyramid inlay like the Universe & as far as pick-ups I'm going bridge only, three way switch in place of the tone. Three way will work like down,on/ Mid,split the hum / Up,volume off. I've got Active covers going to Livewire to be installed before the swirl, so that are uniform, then Michael will install the hum under the cover. I'm leaning towards the Ionizer, but I like the PAF as well. If I can find a good used Bare Knuckle I'm all over that.
> 
> I'll be keeping an eye on yours too Vicious 7.



I made that mistake too, however i wasted 7 years playing right handed guitars. Made the switch to left handed and i found it so much easier than playing right handed.


----------



## mphsc (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm still rocking it mistake style.


----------



## rekab (Feb 17, 2013)

Can't wait to see this finished
Be sure your pickups fit in the covers first. I just finished installing mine. I have mojotone covers and its not as easy as you might think. My ionizer was a real pain to get in. The paf8 fit only slightly easier. Both required lots of trimming and shaving down the interior walls of the cover. 
FWIW: After trying both I like my ionizer and threw the paf8 on eBay


----------



## mphsc (Feb 17, 2013)

^ thanks man. I was leaning towards the Ionizer but I like the idea of the low output PAF. How would you describe the tonal difference?


----------



## chimp_spanner (Feb 17, 2013)

Hey dude how does this play? Just out of interest! I have no need for a beater, but I've had a few people ask me what they're like.


----------



## rekab (Feb 17, 2013)

mphsc said:


> ^ thanks man. I was leaning towards the Ionizer but I like the idea of the low output PAF. How would you describe the tonal difference?


I'm not great at describing these things in text honestly but Ill do what I can. 
Honestly I didn't keep the paf in long enough to give it a real review. It was great on cleans but required loads of gain to get more than a good crunchy sound. Basically it had a thin old school crunch sound to it more than a newer thick crushing sound. This is what it was designed for I think. I just thought it was worth a shot anyway and didn't care for it. 
The ionizer sounds a whole lot like my Crunchlab 7 but with much clearer midrange in my opinion. I like it. A lot.


----------



## mphsc (Feb 17, 2013)

chimp_spanner said:


> Hey dude how does this play? Just out of interest! I have no need for a beater, but I've had a few people ask me what they're like.



Honestly I have no idea. From what I've read I'm expecting an RG2228 - RGA neck but for less than $400 I was ready to try it out. It shipped straight to Livewire. Really like your playing style btw.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 22, 2013)

congrats on the new axe...

...be sure to swirl that headstock as well.


----------



## mphsc (Feb 26, 2013)

look at that rosewood...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 3, 2013)

Awwww shit, this looks awesome man! Is this my fault at all?


----------



## mphsc (Jun 14, 2013)

I guessed I missed out on posting a few mods and it's not here yet but I think I'm going to like messing around with this one.


----------



## JEngelking (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## MetalBuddah (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Hybrid138 (Jun 14, 2013)

That swirl is delicious! How did you do the bridge plate and pickups?


----------



## Randy (Jun 14, 2013)

What's going on with the ferrule on the lowest string?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 14, 2013)

They're larger and placed farther back on the RG8. 

Mine is like that too.


----------



## mphsc (Jun 14, 2013)

^ yea, what he said. Bridge plate was powder coated separately, & the pick-up covers were swirled with the body to keep it uniform. Only has a bridge p/u, PAF, & the toggle splits the hum. Other holes were filled before swirling.


----------



## Oklep (Jun 14, 2013)

Man, this is crazy like hell! Hands down


----------



## NickS (Jun 14, 2013)

Looks great Gotta be the nicest RG8 I've seen yet.


----------



## Djentliman (Jun 14, 2013)

that looks pretty cool man! i thought about doing that to my rhoads but with red white and blue but i ended up not because i think this look is more for strat style guitars


----------



## mphsc (Jun 17, 2013)

thanks guys, hopefully it will ship any day now.


----------



## Hybrid138 (Jun 18, 2013)

What kind of paints did you use?


----------



## mphsc (Jun 19, 2013)

It was done by Micheal at livewireguitars.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jun 26, 2013)

Holy crap man! Congrats!


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jun 26, 2013)

O M G


----------



## tubarao guitars (Jul 21, 2013)

this is insane!
huge congratz.


----------



## AlexeyKo (Jul 21, 2013)

It is too awesome!!!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks sweet!


----------



## mphsc (Jul 22, 2013)

NGD soon...


----------

